# Palmetto FT (South Carolina) Mar 2-4



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyone have information?


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Anything?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN*

All I have heard is there are about 20 dogs left to run Saturday morning.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*Open - Am - little bit of the Derby*

OPEN = 37 back to the 2nd 
Call backs:
1, 7, 12, 13, 14, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 25, 28, 29, 33, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 47, 50, 51, 57, 58, 63, 68, 71, 73, 74, 76, 79, 83, 88, 89, 92, 94, 97

Land blind should be done, no word yet.

AMATEUR - 1st series - They have about 20 or so to go.

DERBY - All I have is...

1st - Mike Long with Bobby
2nd - Newt Cropper with Sweets

Sorry, that's all I have for now.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN Call backs to the 3rd*

OPEN = 22 Dogs to the water blind:

Call backs: 
1, 7, 12, 14, 19, 22, 28, 33, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 50, 58, 68, 73, 74, 76, 88, 89, 97 



AMATEUR: dog 10 was just going up. There are about 13 to go.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

What number started the Open land blind?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN AND AMATEUR CALL BACKS*

OPEN: 48 was the rotation, but was out, so 50 started the land blind.

Call backs for the 4th: 7 dogs # 97 starts, I believe.

22,28,33,74,88,89,97


AMATEUR: 32 to the land blind:

2,4,5,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,18,19,20,21,26,28,29,30,34,35,42,44,45,46, 47,49,50,51,52,53,54

I should have the call backs to the 3rd shortly.

DERBY: Nothing certain exept for 1st and 2nd so far.


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Alan Pleasant still has 2 dogs in the open! Go Kate and Jock...


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Jennifer,
Did mike or anyone describe the open tests to you? 
I'm kind of curious just how tough it was.
The 1st must have been interesting. I notice that 16 field champions didn't get past the 1st.
Also, with only 7 called back to the 4th at about 4PM, a 97 dog open could finish on Sat. ?


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Any news about the Qual ?


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

30 back to the land blind. Not sure how many was called back to the water blind--cell phone reception was fuzzy. Guessing 15 or so...the water blind will start in the morning.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN 1st series *= Triple with 2 retired guns. Long retire and flyer criss-crossed. The flyer was actually under the arch of the long retired, so the line to the long retired was over the top of the flyer gunners. So, dogs putshed off right or left or ended up hunting back at the flyer.
2nd Series = Big pile of trash on the left, flyer crates on the right. They needed to go through the goal post. Most did, but then it sounded like there were a lot of problems at the end of the blind. It was really windy.
3rd Series = Not sure......

*AMATEUR CALL BACKS TO THE 3rd:* 16 dogs back
4,5,8,9,10,11,13,19,21,29,35,42,45,49,53,54

*QUAL = *They were still running the land...may have gotten done, but I don't know the call backs, sorry.

*DERBY = CORRECTION!!!!!! * I apologize, Mike Long did not win the derby, one of his clients did. Sorry about that. I am getting this at second hand. I am a little out of the area..... I still have not heard what the other placements were.


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Qual - call backs to water blind
2,6,8,11,13,14,15,20,22,23,25,26,29,32,33,35,36,37,39,41,43,44

Wind was really bad, dogs missed alot of whistles. I think the judges were being kind.

Nice test.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

3rd series Open water blind, long down hill land entry into running water, across a dike, re entry into swimming water with a strong cross wind. Dogs drifting with the wind had a brief interval to get on line or out of sight. A tough blind more demanding than usual. Dogs had problems with the re entry, poor handling, and whistle refusals because of the high wind.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't know which dogs, but Allen Pleasant took 1st-3rd, then Forry and then Ledford. Five dogs finished.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN RESULTS & AMATEUR CALL BACKS*

OPEN = 
1st = 97 - Jock - O M. Swingle/ H - Alan Pleasant
2nd = 88 - Kate - O - J&A Marshall / H-Alan Pleasant
3rd = 74 - Eclipse - O-Steve Brenner / H - Ed Forry
4th = 28 - Buzz - O - T. Parish / H - Chris Ledford
RJ = 89 - Hawk - O - B. Brown / H -Bruce Koonce


AMATEUR CALL BACKS TO THE 4TH: 9 DOGS

4,5,9,10,19,35,42,49,53


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Mark Mensies with Benny won the Amateur.

WAY TO GO MARK!!!!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Richard Barnes won the Q, David Jensen got second.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*AMATEUR RESULTS*

1st - #19 - Benny - Mark Menzies 
2nd - # 9 - Talon - Bob Willow 
3rd - #4 - gypsy - Lee Watson 
4th - # 10 - Hanna - Nick Elam 
RJ - # 42 - Val - Jack Gwaltney


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Richard Barnes won the Q, David Jensen got second.


Congrats. to them both! 
Who with?

john


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

John, David got second with Wayne McKenzie's yellow bitch Filly, Richard won with a yellow dog named Yellow if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Richard won with a _yellow_ dog named _Yellow_ if I'm not mistaken.


Seriously?

kg


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

K G said:


> > Richard won with a _yellow_ dog named _Yellow_ if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> ...



pretty darn close..


Congrats to Richard and Yeller.....


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats To Richard Barns and Yeller! Katie G.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Q Results:

1. Yeller - Richard Barnes
2. Filly - David Jense
3. Tucker - Mike Osteen
4. Trip - John Clarke
RJ. Dixie - Kyle Broussard
JAMS-
Chase - Pete Janke
Gypsy - Lee Watson
Max - John Clarke
Nuk - Fred McCullough
Hal - Sam Franklin
Ella - John Clarke


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Woohoo - how 'bout you Kyle and Dixie Darlin


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats Kyle.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Richard Barnes and Yeller and David Jense and Filly. We went out on the Water Blind, but the Q was a really good test. I want to thank the judges and everyone who helped put on the trial. I had a great time and met some really nice people. Kudos to the Palmetto Retriever Club for a really nice trial.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Richard's "Yeller" is_ Susquehanna's Rebel Yell _or something along those lines.

john


----------

